# Burton's Living Hinge: Can someone help?



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

Can someone explain to me how burton’s LIVING HINGE bindings work? I can’t seem to find anything on it. 
Another thing is that +/- twisting thing on the back: When I twist it, I see virtually no difference. The forward lean still looks the same. Some people say that by twisting it +2, they get a difference.

Am I missing something?


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

The Living Hinge is just what they call the forward lean adjuster on some of their bindings.

The Hinge technology is built into a couple EST bindings...which is totally different from the Living Hinge. Is that what you are thinking of? It confused me at first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtfhNGTxIGw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

dantech said:


> The Living Hinge is just what they call the forward lean adjuster on some of their bindings.
> 
> The Hinge technology is built into a couple EST bindings...which is totally different from the Living Hinge. Is that what you are thinking of? It confused me at first.
> 
> Binding Tech: The Hinge - YouTube


makes more sense. then whats this?
Burton Snowboard Bindings - The Living Hinge - YouTube


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they are just saying that they eliminated weight by not having the plastic stay with a screw of some sort and use the twisty thing instead. And you can adjust the forward lean and highback rotation independently...like pretty much any other good binding out there.


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

dantech said:


> I think they are just saying that they eliminated weight by not having the plastic stay with a screw of some sort and use the twisty thing instead. And you can adjust the forward lean and highback rotation independently...like pretty much any other good binding out there.


Got it!!
Now can someone tell me about the +/- screw thing? What does it do? When i try turning mines i see no difference in forward lean. 
I mean, it virtually doesnt seem to change anything.


----------

